# Is There Any Place in the World Where Weed is 100% Legal



## chemically.induced.zen (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there anywhere in the world that growing, smoking, and selling marijuana is legal? Like coffee shops but sell bud and pieces and stuff? Is there anywhere you could do that in the world?


----------



## ford442 (Jan 3, 2010)

Breckenridge CO is legal as of 1/1/10
Portugal is very easy on all drugs now..
Mexico has decriminalized small amounts..


----------



## WelcomeToTheWest (Jan 3, 2010)

All 3rd world countries.


----------



## LowRider82 (Jan 3, 2010)

India, grows wild over there. not sure about other drugs though


----------



## smokebros (Jan 3, 2010)

go to amsterdam, ive smoked there


----------



## Haggard (Jan 3, 2010)

LowRider82 said:


> India, grows wild over there. not sure about other drugs though


you can smoke at my house. ill allow it


----------



## alwayspackin (Jan 8, 2010)

chemically.induced.zen said:


> Is there anywhere in the world that growing, smoking, and selling marijuana is legal? Like coffee shops but sell bud and pieces and stuff? Is there anywhere you could do that in the world?





ford442 said:


> Breckenridge CO is legal as of 1/1/10
> Portugal is very easy on all drugs now..
> Mexico has decriminalized small amounts..





WelcomeToTheWest said:


> All 3rd world countries.


 wtw im sure hes referring to colorado which is in the states but is not 100% legal


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 8, 2010)

smokebros said:


> go to amsterdam, ive smoked there


 although you may have smoked in amsterdam doesn't mean that it is legal, and in fact it is not legal, only tolerated as they like to say...


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 14, 2010)

I heard Washington State is proposing a bill that would allow liquor stores to sell it. But, the bad part is that the state will charge 15% sales tax on every gram sold. There also making it so that it is not illegal for possesing a small amount. Its a step in the right direction


----------

